
Salaries at VC-backed companies - pg
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2006/10/search_by_salar.html
======
starklysnarky
This is interesting, but the limitations become apparent with one of their
example searches: http://tinyurl.com/qqnum This comparison shows "early stage"
companies offering a higher salary than fortune XXX companies. However, these
numbers don't seem to indicate total compensation, such as benefits and stock
or options. Still, a cool use of search technology.

